# Affordable nontoxic mattress?



## katmann (Oct 15, 2008)

(I couldn't decide between posting in Family Safety or Family Bed/Nighttime Parenting, so I chose Toddlers.







Apologies if one of the first two was more appropriate.)

We're going to be moving DS (20 mos) out of our bed and into his own twin, in his room, someday soon. The first step is to find an appropriate mattress, but $1300 for an organic latex twin mattress makes my head spin. All I really want to do is prevent exposure to bromide flame retardants. Can I do that without spending a fortune?

TIA


----------



## corrieoseal (Aug 12, 2009)

Glad you posted. I was going to start a similar topic as we are in the same situation. Naturepedic twin mattresses are $699. That's the best price I have found for a safer mattress.

http://www.naturepedic.com/products/...ss_quilted.php

We are still trying to decide if we can budget that much into a mattress. I wanted to get an Ikea bed to offset the mattress cost, but Ikea is sneaky in their sizing and you can't guarantee that a non-Ikea mattress will fit one of its beds. I didn't look at your location, but if you live near Canada, you can get a bromine-free mattress from Ikea in Canada. (Can you tell my research is driving me insane?)

Anyway, hoping others with more experience have other suggestions.


----------



## katmann (Oct 15, 2008)

I just came across this - maybe we need not worry so much? I'd like to be able to know what flame-retardants are being used in the mattress, anyway. Seems harder to find out than it should be.


----------



## ElaynesMom (May 24, 2008)

I recently emailed Ikea and was told that in Canada their mattresses are not treated with any flame retardants, and that in countries such as the US and the UK they are treated with phosphor or nitrogen based flame retardants. Ikea told me that all mattresses worldwide are free from PBDE and antimony compounds. They do obviously still have petrochemical foam as they aren't organic.

Also, Ikea bed frames come in standard sizes now (twin/single, full/double, queen and king).

I will say however that I was less than impressed with the quality of all but the most expensive Ikea mattresses, though the bed frames seemed ok.


----------



## carmel23 (Jul 21, 2006)

Our kids have ikea mattresses and they are fine. We're tiny people, though, so I have no problem sleeping on them.

They offer a latex mattress now as well.


----------



## healthy momma (May 28, 2009)

A different type of mattress than most are used to but high quality and lower price. My DS (28 months) sleeps great on it.

http://www.whitelotus.net/organic-cotton-wool-mattress/


----------



## JudiAU (Jun 29, 2008)

We purchased matresses from Organic Grace. Very knowledgeable folks with a wide range of pricing.


----------



## BeantownBaby9 (Jan 15, 2009)

you can get an ikea mattress, unzip the cover, cut off the tan cover that contains the junk, and then rezip it. I think i paid $300 for the mattress only, and it was a big concern of mine bc DS is already high in atimony & arsenic


----------

